# Yahoo- The agony of endometriosis (Contra Costa Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The disease received national attention late last year when two professionals on the TV show "Dancing With the Stars" told viewers they suffer from endometriosis.View the full article


----------

